# parqueo; parquear



## borixioo

is this a correct term? Is it acepted by the Real Academia Española?


----------



## albertovidal

borixioo said:


> is this a correct term? Is it acepted by the Real Academia Española?


¡Bienvenido/a al foro!
Sí, están acetados ambos términos.
Te envío en enlace de diccionario de la RAE.

http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=parquear


----------



## borixioo

Gracias por su pronta atencion. Se puede usar el termino como sustituto de estacionarse?
"Me voy a parquear entre medio de esos dos autos".


----------



## albertovidal

En Argentina no se utiliza "parquear/aparcar". Está bien utilizado en tu frase pero, creo you, que es un verbo que utiliza más en centroamérica ya que proviene del verbo "to park" y allí tienen más influencia norteamericana.


----------



## The Newt

Today I saw "parqu*i*ar" on a bilingual sign in the US (with "estacionar" in parentheses below it). Is this another variant or just a faulty spelling of parqu*e*ar?


----------



## Mister Draken

Parquiar es un error.


----------



## TheCrociato91

The Newt said:


> Today I saw "parqu*i*ar" on a bilingual sign in the US (with "estacionar" in parentheses below it). Is this another variant or just a faulty spelling of parqu*e*ar?


I would say it's either a misspelling or a reflection of the spoken pronunciation. Or both at the same time.


----------



## User With No Name

TheCrociato91 said:


> I would say it's either a misspelling or a reflection of the spoken pronunciation. Or both at the same time.


That would be my impression, as well. I think the "e" in verbs ending in -ear is quite often "raised" to "i" in relaxed speech. So the idea that someone who perhaps isn't too familiar with the written language might choose to spell it that way seems logical enough.


----------



## The Newt

Thanks!


----------



## Soledad Medina

Mi humilde pero firme opinión es que debemos traducir 'parking' como estacionamiento y 'to park' como estacionar.  No hay necesidad de decir 'parqueo' y 'parquear'.   Aunque la RAE acepte estos términos pienso que sigue siendo un anglicismo que debemos evitar.


----------



## Mister Draken

Soledad Medina said:


> Mi humilde pero firme opinión es que debemos traducir 'parking' como estacionamiento y 'to park' como estacionar.  No hay necesidad de decir 'parqueo' y 'parquear'.   Aunque la RAE acepte estos términos pienso que sigue siendo un anglicismo que debemos evitar.


----------



## franzjekill

The Newt said:


> Today I saw "parqu*i*ar" on a bilingual sign in the US


Es un error común con muchos (¿todos?) los verbos terminados en* ear*.
Un vínculo a un hilo que puede serte de interés leer, en Solo Español, comentarios #2 y #3, en especial.
En mi zona_ parking_ alterna con estacionamiento en la lengua cotidiana. Sin embargo como verbo,_ parquear_, no tiene uso alguno (en mi zona).


----------



## Aviador

En Chile se dice _*estacionamiento*_ y _*estacionar*_. 
Aquí no existen _parqueo_ ni _parquear_.


----------



## Galván

Yo diría estacionar o aparcar. Parquear me parece un anglicismo.


----------



## nelliot53

Parece que "park" y "parque" tienen la misma raíz y significados.

Aún así, parqueo y parquear, al igual que parking, no son términos adecuados para referirse a las acciones o lugares para los cuales tenemos ya las palabras en español.


----------



## michelmontescuba

En Cuba al menos, esa batalla está perdida de antemano. Parquear y parqueo están ampliamente generalizados y son los términos de preferencia en el lenguaje cotidiano. Estacionar y estacionamiento se ven más como términos formales y por tanto de mucho menos uso en el día a día. Otra cosa, lógicamente, es el lenguaje literario. Estoy de acuerdo con que debería ser estacionar y estacionamiento, pero como se dice en inglés "it is what it is".


----------



## Mister Draken

No hay peor batalla que la que no se da.


----------



## bribon

Atención, si estás en España, se dice Parking o Aparcamiento y la acción es me voy a aparcar, hay sitio para aparcar ahi.
Si se dice estacionar, significa parar, prohibido estacionar, nadie lo usa para decir aparcar.
Es muy importante que en Castellano, se tenga en cuenta siempre el país.
Estoy parqueando, se entiende, por las telenovelas o serie de TV, pero nos suena rarisimo y automaticamente delata que una persona no es española.


----------



## Aviador

bribon said:


> ... Si se dice estacionar, significa parar, prohibido estacionar, nadie lo usa para decir aparcar...


Cuando un conductor detiene la marcha por una causa diferente a lo que mandan las señales o un agente de policía, el reglamento en Chile denomina *detenerse* a la acción de parar sólo el tiempo necesario para que los pasajeros suban o desciendan y *estacionar* a la acción de detenerse por un tiempo mayor al necesario para que los pasajeros suban o desciendan. Las señales correspondientes (con texto o sin él) son las siguientes:


----------



## LVRBC

En México se dice estacionar.  En la frontera, no sé.  Como han comentado otros, esto es muy regional.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Galván said:


> Yo diría estacionar o aparcar. Parquear me parece un anglicismo.


Yo veo tan anglicismo parquear como aparcar, ¿no?


----------



## Mister Draken

aldonzalorenzo said:


> Yo veo tan anglicismo parquear como aparcar, ¿no?



Coincido. ¿Dónde está el parque para que todos nos divertamos? ¿A quién le divierte estacionarse?


----------



## The Newt

Mister Draken said:


> Coincido. ¿Dónde está el parque para que todos nos divertamos? ¿A quién le divierte estacionarse?





In the US, "to park" is sometimes a euphemism for "making out with a boy/girl (in a car)."


----------



## Mister Draken

The Newt said:


> In the US, "to park" is sometimes a euphemism for "making out with a boy/girl (in a car)."



Then I will park as much as possible in the US (baby you can drive my car, The Beatles dixit)  and estacionar mi auto in the rest of the countries.


----------



## Galván

aldonzalorenzo said:


> Yo veo tan anglicismo parquear como aparcar, ¿no?


No porque parquear viene directo de "to park" (estacionar en inglés). En cambio aparcar, no .


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Galván said:


> No porque parquear viene directo de "to park" (estacionar en inglés). En cambio aparcar, no .


¿Y de dónde viene la palabra “aparcar”?


----------



## TheCrociato91

Al parecer, de _parque_, y este del francés. 

aparcar | Diccionario de la lengua española


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Jajaja, menos mal que estás tú, TheCrociato.

Pues entonces "parqueo" viene del inglés y "aparcar" del francés. No veo por qué admitir uno y no el otro.


----------



## OtroLencho

aldonzalorenzo said:


> Pues entonces "parqueo" viene del inglés y "aparcar" del francés. No veo por qué admitir uno y no el otro.


¿Lealtad a sus hermanos de la Unión Europea?


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

OtroLencho said:


> ¿Lealtad a sus hermanos de la Unión Europea?


Jajaja, debe de ser eso.
Que conste que yo digo "aparcar", pero no entiendo por qué Galván acepta un término y no el otro.
En todo caso debería afirmar que hay que decir solo "estacionar" y desechar las otras palabras.


----------



## sarah_

aldonzalorenzo said:


> Pues entonces "parqueo" viene del inglés y "aparcar" del francés. No veo por qué admitir uno y no el otro.


CVC. Rinconete. Lengua. Etimologías. *«Aparcar», ¿un anglicismo?,* por Arturo Ortega Morán.

_Hurgando en la historia de este verbo, encontré que* en latín existió la voz parricus*, con el significado de «corral para guardar animales». *En francés, la palabra se tornaría en parc *(atestiguada desde 1160), al principio con el mismo significado latino; pero, luego, llegó a significar «bosque rodeado por una cerca, para fines recreativos y decorativos». Estos lugares, generalmente eran propiedad de la realeza y se ubicaban cerca de los castillos. Después, en 1616, parc aparece en el lenguaje militar, con el significado de «recinto donde se almacena el material de la artillería de un ejército en campaña».
*Del francés parc, surgió la voz inglesa park, *que en 1260, también significaba «corral para animales» y, para 1683, ya aparece en el lenguaje militar con la connotación de «recinto para guardar equipo militar». De ahí, nacería to park para indicar la acción de guardar cosas en el parque, y a mediados del siglo xix, tomó la acepción de estacionar un vehículo.
En castellano, la voz francesa parc, se convirtió en parque (esto a fines del siglo xv). Para 1737, el Diccionario de Autoridades definía:_


> _Parque:Bosque cerrado. Tómase frecuentemente por el que está cerca de los Palacios y Casas Reales. En la milicia se llama al sitio u parage donde se colocan las municiones de guerra en los acampamentos, y también aquel en el que se sitúan víveres y vivandéros._


_Al igual que en el inglés, de la acción de guardar artefactos y vehículos en los parques, nacería en castellano, el verbo aparcar. Una de las acepciones que tomó, fue la de colocar a dos o más objetos alineados, pero viendo hacia el frente como seguro se organizaban las carretas al guardarlas en un parque, o, como colocaban a los burros frente a la tienda de mi abuelo. Hay evidencia antigua de este uso. En 1504, Gabriel Alonso de Herrera escribió Obra de Agricultura, que en un parte dice:_


> _... de tal manera que se puedan bien juntar los sarmientos por junto onde nascen e igualarlos que estén bien juntos y  aparcados, hiéndanlos por medio con tal que las yemas que quedaren queden sanas y sin lisión_


_Naturalmente, también aparcar tomó el significado de estacionar un vehículo. Este uso ya lo encontramos en Nociones del arte militar, que Francisco Villamartín, escribió en 1862:_


> _... Para conseguir esto se necesita guardar el mayor misterio en la operación, ocultando el día, la hora, las tropas, el objeto, y el itinerario; sostener a todo trance y con rigor el orden y disciplina en los conductores y carreteros a fin de que sean exactos a las horas y listos a la carga y descarga, que marchen unidos y con la velocidad que se les exija, que aparquen según se mande..._


_*Hemos demostrado que el verbo aparcar ya aparece en castellano desde principios del siglo xvi, y que no le pide nada en antigüedad al to park del inglés. La Real Academia Española, se tardó para incluirlo en el diccionario, porque lo hizo apenas en la edición de 1936. No obstante, podemos concluir que aparcar es voz de ascendencia latina, que llegó a nosotros a través del francés y que ha estado en el castellano por mucho tiempo.* Hoy, en España, goza de muy buena salud por la cantidad de vehículos que a diario se tienen que aparcar.
Centro Virtual Cervantes © Instituto Cervantes, 1997-2020. Reservados todos los derechos. cvc@cervantes.es_


----------



## Aviador

Bueno, muy fácil, digan todos *estacionar* como nosotros y problema solucionado .


----------



## Soledad Medina

Me ha parecido muy simpática y muy acertada la propuesta de Aviador.  Al menos yo, pienso seguir diciendo "estacionar" hasta que me muera.
Saludos a todos.


----------



## michelmontescuba

Mister Draken said:


> No hay peor batalla que la que no se da.


Sabias palabras. Sin embargo, una vez que la RAE ya ha recogido el término y por tanto lo ha validado, es porque la batalla ya ha terminado. A fin de cuenta, tenemos vocablos hasta de las lenguas aborígenes que han llegado para quedarse.


----------

